# Betta and gourami?



## guineasharkalpha (Jul 31, 2017)

Hey guys, 
So I recently set up a 55 gallon community with danios, catfish, tetras, and most concerning a dwarf gourami pair. 

My male betta’s 5 gallon tank is falling apart so I moved him into the 55 with the community. He flares at the gouramis when they get close enough and will chase them for a few seconds before losing interest and exploring again. A lot of research says that the combo doesn’t work, so I’m hoping for some advice.

Is this a definite sign that the Betta should be relocated or is there still a chance of success in such a large amount of water? What can I do to improve the odds of success if anything?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi there!


So what you're reading has been correct. Dwarf Gourami's are notoriously aggressive just like the Betta Fish are. Some other Gourami types like the Sparkling Gourami or Honey Gourami are much more peaceful and able to coexist with each other and occasionally another placid Betta. Even Dwarf Gourami pairs should probably be avoided unless breeding. They're much like Betta fish; males and females don't exist well together over time. You may get lucky though if you have enough places to hide near the top of the tank. I recommend some really tall silk plants to help give them cover which they'll both appreciate as they are top dwelling species like the Betta ^_^


I would relocate the Betta as soon as possible to avoid any bloodshed or tear fins. You could grab a cheap tank off craigslist (or kijiji if you're Canadian) or I think PetCo has their dollar per gallon sale so maybe grab a 10 gallon tank ^_^ Or sometimes places like Goodwill, Johnny Cake centers, or Salvation Army sells as well. Just have to look around for them is all. Trying to give options since not all of us are made of money haha ^_^


But a Betta can easily patrol a large area of water by himself. A 55 will have a decent amount of gallons but what counts is the surface area as the Betta's are cousins to Gourami, they will try to occupy the same area. Especially if you have a filter on one side, they won't utilize that as much which leaves about a foot and a half of space on the other end. Neither like a lot of flow in the water so they will go for the most still water in the tank which is likely the same spot. So that's where your issue comes into play.


----------

